
Nginx takeover attempt by Russian firm Rambler - danielzak
https://cms.arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/12/russian-media-group-rambler-attempting-to-hold-nginx-hostage/
======
caymanjim
This could cause some serious trouble. The article is light on details, but
it's easy to envision a scenario where they built the initial version of nginx
for their employer, and never contractually clarified the ownership before
leaving the company and taking it with them. This isn't a clear-cut case of
legal trolling, as much as everyone might want it to be.

